

Biodigital Human, a successor to Google body - anigbrowl
http://www.biodigitalhuman.com

======
anigbrowl
There's also Zygote Body, which looks to be based on the original GB software
(but shows an adult human, not a zygote - terrible name). I put the BD link in
the title because it's a more advanced project and thus probably of greater
interest to HN readers.

<http://www.zygotebody.com/>

